# جزائري يهندس عاصمة جديدة على أسس علمية



## aalmasri (9 يناير 2008)

.
.
اقترح العالم الفلكي لوط بوناطيرو عاصمة جديدة للجزائر تبنى على أسس ومعايير علمية حديثة. وقد نال مشروع العاصمة المقترحة اعترافا دوليا بالدورة الـ56 لمعرض بروكسل الدولي للاختراعات التقنية لعام 2007.

ويفي المشروع باحتياجات الجزائر في ظل التوسع السكاني والعمراني، وزيادة التبعات الإدارية والتنظيمية الملقاة على عاتق الأجهزة السياسية والتنفيذية والتشريعية التي تتخذ من العاصمة مقرا لها.

وتحافظ مدينة بوناطيرو التي يحلم ببنائها, على ما يعتبره خصائص المجتمع الإسلامي وهويته فضلا عن احترام البيئة وصيانة مكوناتها. ومن ضمن مميزاتها التي ذكرها للجزيرة نت "مقاومة الكوارث الطبيعية كالزلازل التي كانت مدينة بومرداس آخر ضحاياها عام 2003".

وينتظر العالم الفلكي ردا من الحكومة الجزائرية على مشروعه الجديد الذي يضعه أيضاً بين أيدي الحكومات العربية الراغبة في تنفيذه.

ملتقى طرق 

واختار بوناطيرو منطقة بوقزول (160 كلم جنوب الجزائر العاصمة) لتكون مكان العاصمة الجديدة المقترحة. وأوضح أن سبب اختيار الموقع الجديد هو أنه ملتقى لطرق الشرق والغرب والشمال والجنوب من مختلف أنحاء البلاد، وأن هذه المنطقة مستقرة جيولوجيا وهادئة زلزاليا وتتمتع بمناخ معتدل ومتميز.

وكشف أن الأبحاث تفيد بوفرة المياه الجوفية بالعاصمة المقترحة خاصة وأن الجزائر تعيش على الأمطار والمياه الجوفية، وحسب بوناطيرو فإن العاصمة الجديدة ستسهم في إحداث انتعاش اقتصادي.

وأضاف الفلكي الجزائري أنها تساعد في إيقاف الزحف السكاني من الجنوب إلى الشمال باعتباره الأكثر رواجا اقتصاديا ومعيشيا، مما يسهم في إعادة تشكيل الخريطة السكانية.

وقال بوناطيرو إن المدينة الجديدة تتخذ شكل العنكبوت اعتمادا على الأشكال الهندسية المتناظرة. وتراعي هذه الطريقة اختيار المكان وطريقة البناء وطبيعة المواد المستعملة. ويركز مخطط المشروع على عنصر الشكل الذي يتراجع دوره عالميا, ويقول إن للشكل دورا بارزا في مقاومة الكوارث الطبيعية، وكذلك "مراعاة بعض الظواهر الطبيعية مثل توازن الكتلة في كل الاتجاهات".


الأشكال التناظرية
وذكر العالم الفلكي أن طريقة الأشكال التناظرية ومن بينها الأشكال الدائرية تعزز سلامة البنايات "لأنه في حال اهتزاز البناية جراء زلازل يمكنها أن تتجنب الخسائر الفادحة". وهو ما ينطبق أيضاً على مقاومتها لتأثيرات الفيضانات والبراكين "إذ أن البناء الدائري يسمح بسريان الماء أو الحمم البركانية وعدم احتجازهما داخل البنايات التقليدية". ويضاف للبناية عمود حديدي منصوب من أعلى البناية ويمتد إلى الطابق الأرضي لامتصاص الشحنة الكهربائية الناتجة عن الصواعق.

وفي إطار رؤية عمرانية متكاملة، لم يغفل بوناطيرو الجانب الجمالي للبناية بتوفير المساحات الخضراء. ولا يخلو المشروع من مواقف السيارات وامتدادات شبكة السكك الحديدية. أما النفايات فيتم إتلافها عن طريق نظام يعمل عبر الأنفاق الأرضية.

ويختار المشروع تقنية البناء التي تعتمد الأسمنت المسلح والصفائح المزدوجة. وتهدف هذه التقنية إلى توفير سبل التكييف الطبيعي وتقليل اللجوء إلى الطاقة الكهربائية من أجل التبريد والتدفئة. وتتمتع كل الوحدات السكنية بأشعة الشمس طوال النهار بما يسمح بالاقتصاد في استهلاك الطاقة وتوفير الهواء الصحي للسكان.

وحصد المشروع جائزتين من معرض الابتكارات في لندن، الأولى عن الشكل والثانية عن احترام معايير الحفاظ على البيئة. ونال الميدالية الفضية من الدورة الـ55 لمعرض البحث العلمي ببلجيكا.

المصدر: الجزيرة


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (9 يناير 2008)

هذه صورة المدينة من المصدر 






شكرا لك أخي الكريم.
بالنسبة لي لا أفضل الحل الشعاعي في تخطيط المدن لانه يسبب إزدحاما عند المركز .
ما أجمل مدينة الرياض وما أسهل وأسرع الحركة ضمن شوارعها المتعامدة والمدروسة والمحلولة التقاطعات.​


----------



## aalmasri (9 يناير 2008)

أهلا بك اخي عاشق الجنة



> بالنسبة لي لا أفضل الحل الشعاعي في تخطيط المدن لانه يسبب إزدحاما عند المركز .
> ما أجمل مدينة الرياض وما أسهل وأسرع الحركة ضمن شوارعها المتعامدة والمدروسة والمحلولة التقاطعات.


فيها وجهة نظر معقولة...
دمت بخير


----------



## حليم العوادي (9 يناير 2008)

شكرا للموضوع
فكرة قابلة للدراسة
تحياتي


----------



## خالد محمد غومة (22 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اريد مساعدة وهى ماهى المعايير الاساسية للتخطيط السكة الحديدية 
وشكررررررررررررررررا 
خالد غومة


----------

